# Cisco VPN and Tiger



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

After installing Tiger on a couple of systems, the Cisco VPN client 4.6.00 will not start. Anyone else getting this??

And any work-arounds yet??

I am contacting Cisco as well but no answer back yet.

John


----------



## Datababe (Dec 28, 2004)

According to this:

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1806371,00.asp

Cisco is working to have its fix out by mid-May. It's a "known issue", and they weren't able to get the kinks out in time for the Tiger release. I'm definitely planning on making the upgrade - but I'm going to wait a while.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

I'll just not upgrade my PB until that's out. I did the home Graphics system over the weekend and things render even faster.

Gotta love da Tiger.

John


----------

